# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  موز بالحليب البارد روووعه

## قطيفي

الموز بالحليب البارد :

موزة
كاس حليب
سكر حسب الرغبه
واربع ملاعق ايسكريم فانيليا


نخلطهم مع بعض وبالهناء والشفاء

----------


## محمد درويش

شكرا على الموز بالحليب اخ قطيفي

----------


## قطيفي

مشكوور اخ محمد على مرورك

----------


## مهدي درويش

مشكور اخ قطيفي

----------


## قطيفي

شكرا اخ الحبوب على مرورك

----------


## ^_^moon^_^

الله يم يم يم يم 

يسلمو شهيتوني 

تحياتي

----------


## قطيفي

شكرا اخي على مرورك

----------


## ولد الناصره

يسلموووووو اخ قطيفي

----------


## قطيفي

شكرا اخي على مرورك

----------

